
Linux Laptop Experience - jdonaldson
https://wesmckinney.com/blog/linux-laptop-experience/
======
bsg75
> I hope to see Dell offer (if they are not planning to already) an upgrade
> path to Ubuntu 20.04 LTS but can understand that supporting different
> hardware editions on multiple Linux distributions can be a lot of work.

Ubuntu LTS -> LTS should be a minimum expectation. Otherwise upgrading laptops
to keep up with _LTS_ distro releases is a worse situation than Win/macOS.

